# Budgie Merry Go Round.



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How cute is that?!

Blue and Fifo look like they are enjoying their ride. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is just too adorable  

Round and round and round they go! They do look amused


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes all three of them get on the rings and around they go!
They do love funny, glad you like it .


----------

